# Ist der Analogwert wieder nicht plausibel?



## Paule (20 Juli 2010)

Hab gerade ein interessantes Mail bekommen:

Ist dieses neuartige Testgerät nicht einzigartig? Oder kennen Sie ein vergleichbares?

Was machen Sie zum Beispiel wenn ein analoger Wert aus der Anlage ausgefallen oder nicht plausibel ist?
Es kann an der SPS-Karte, an der Kabelinstallation oder am Sensor liegen.

Besorgen Sie sich auch einen Lötkolben, ein Potentiometer und eine Stromquelle?
Naheliegend, aber während dieser Zeit ist die Produktion gestört und das geht ins Geld.

Sie könnten die Fehlerquelle innerhalb von Minuten lokalisiert haben, glauben Sie nicht? Dann sehen Sie hier:

http://aprotech.de/412.0.html?&L=0

Aber auch beim Testen Ihres SPS-Programms bevor Sie damit an die Anlage gehen spart Ihnen der APROTECH Prozess-Sollwertgeber Zeit und Geld. Die Gefahr von Stress während der Inbetriebnahme geht gegen Null.

Flyer mit Bestelldaten und Preise finden Sie hier:

http://aprotech.de/fileadmin/pdf/leistungsspektrum/Prozess_Sollwertgeber/Prozess_Sollwertgeber.pdf

Der APROTECH Prozess-Sollwertgeber hat sich vermutlich schon mit dem ersten Einsatz amortisiert.
Daher - bestellen Sie am besten gleich heute noch dieses neuartige Testgerät und sehen Sie dem nächsten Anlagenstillstand gelassen entgegen. 




Mit freundlichem Gruß

Peter Jung
Geschäftsführer

APROTECH GmbH
Schleifweg 59
90409 Nürnberg
Tel: 0911/650079-50
Fax: 0911/650079-79

peter.jung@aprotech.de
www.aprotech.de

Hauptsitz: Nürnberg
Handelsregister: Nürnberg HRB 23727


----------



## Verpolt (20 Juli 2010)

Noch so ein Übergepäck,:?




> *2 starke Magnete* auf der Gehäuseunterseite sorgen für sicheren Halt an jeder magnetischen Fläche (z.B. an der Innenseite der Schaltschranktüre).



Und das neben den alten Disketten in der Schaltplantasche beim Kunden


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 Juli 2010)

und noch dazu überaus preisgünstig


----------



## IBFS (20 Juli 2010)

...ist mir zu groß für die Laptoptasche  einkanalig mit Bereichsumschaltung hielte ich für sinnvoller.
Ich habe sowas ähnliches aber schon bei einem anderen Hersteller gesehen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Juli 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein interessantes Mail bekommen:




Hallo Paule, 

hat so ein Teil nicht auf dem Forum-Treffen 2010 herumgestanden?

Zumindest war ein Teilnehmer da, dessen Firma (sitzt irgendwo am 
Bodensee) das Teil entweder baut oder auch verkauft oder beides.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Juli 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...ist mir zu groß für die Laptoptasche  einkanalig mit Bereichsumschaltung hielte ich für sinnvoller.
> Ich habe sowas ähnliches aber schon bei einem anderen Hersteller gesehen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Seh ich genauso. Im Betrieb ja vielleicht ok aber mitnehmen auf die Baustelle ??? Ne lass ma ....

Ich hatte früher immer so ein kleines Teilchen von Phönix. Der konnte 0..4 -20mA und 0-10V. Mehr braucht es nicht, oder ?


----------



## Jan (20 Juli 2010)

Also mal ganz ehrlich.

Für den Preis bekomme ich mindestens vier Stück von meinem Geber; und der kann sogar ohne extra Wandler 0-10 V ausgeben.

Mir wäre der auch viel zu groß. Ich bin froh, dass ich meine Kiste, Tisch, Stuhl und PG gerade so mitbekomme, wenn ich beim Kunden 500m durchs Werk laufen muss. Wenn ich so einen Geber mitschleppen sollte, müste ich immer einen Azubi dabei haben.

Ausserdem mache ich die digitalen Signale mit meinem Schraubendreher und Einzelader.

0-Signal: Mit dem Schraubendreher den Draht abklemmen.
1-Signal: Mit der Einzelader eine Brücke von 24 V auf die Klemme.

Da komme ich auf etwa 420 € inkl. mehr Komfort.


----------



## Paule (20 Juli 2010)

Schon gut,
ich wollt es Euch ja nur zeigen, ich will das Ding ja auch nicht. 
Ich kann dem Typ ja mal schreiben er soll sein Mist behalten und keinem mehr damit belästigen. 



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> hat so ein Teil nicht auf dem Forum-Treffen 2010 herumgestanden?


Habe ich nicht gesehen.
Mein Interesse galt mehr dem Störsender für das WLAN.


----------



## Markus (21 Juli 2010)

stand beim treffen rum, der entwickler auch...
kenne sowohl den entwickler als auch den mann der das ins leben gerufen hat persönlich, sind gute leute...

aber für den industriellen einsatz sehe ich auch keinen sinn in dem ding...

für die schule und fürs büro sicher ne tolle sache, aber zur fehlersuche oder IB sind prozesskalibratoren meiner meinung nach die bessere wahl...

@paule
stand der text wirklich so in der mail?
also ich weiß nicht wie ich mich da ausdrücken soll, aber ich finde den text irgendwie - naja - "witzig" erinnert an die an den haaren herbeigezogenen praxisfremden argumentationen von irgendwelchen teleshoppingsender... 

fehlersuche und anlagenstillstand... naja wers glaubt...

aber nichts destotrotz ist das ding ne tolle sache fürs büro bzw. für die azubis!


----------



## PN/DP (22 Juli 2010)

> *2 starke Magnete* auf der Gehäuseunterseite sorgen für sicheren Halt an jeder magnetischen Fläche (z.B. an der Innenseite der Schaltschranktüre).


Funktioniert besonders, wenn wie bei mir in der Lebensmittel-Industrie alles aus Edelstahl ist. 

Wenn ich mal einen Normsignal-Simulator (0..10V/0..20mA) brauche, dann habe ich einen Kalibrator 
von Metrawatt oder einem anderen preisgünstigeren Hersteller und eine Hand voll Widerstände.
In jedem Produktionsbetrieb, wo ich Service machen mußte, war so ein Normsignal-Geber schon 
vorhanden.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Paule (22 Juli 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> @paule
> stand der text wirklich so in der mail?
> also ich weiß nicht wie ich mich da ausdrücken soll, aber ich finde den text irgendwie - naja - "witzig" erinnert an die an den haaren herbeigezogenen praxisfremden argumentationen von irgendwelchen teleshoppingsender...
> 
> fehlersuche und anlagenstillstand... naja wers glaubt...


Jep, copy & paste 



Markus schrieb:


> aber nichts destotrotz ist das ding ne tolle sache fürs büro bzw. für die azubis!


Ja, für den Schaltschrankbau in der Werkstatt könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen.


----------

